# PC-Start dauert Ewig seit &quot;neuer&quot; Grafikkarte



## Black-Stallion (2. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

hab vor einiger Zeit meine alte Grafikkarte (Geforce 8800GTS) gegen eine Neue (ATI Radeon HD 5870) getauscht. Treiber installiert und fast alles ist prima. Aber es gibt eine Sache, die mich nervt und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Immer wenn ich meinen PC einschalte dauert es 30 Sekunden bis der Rechner überhaupt was anzeigt und der POST durchläuft (vorher sind alle Kühler laut zu hören, CD-Laufwerk und Festplatten arbeiten). Probeweiser hab ich die alte Karte immer mal wieder eingebaut und mit ihr wird sofort (auch ohne übertriebene Lüfterarbeit) ein Bild angezeigt.

Hardware:
Asus P5N32-SLi Deluxe (Wifi AP) - Intel Core 2 Duo 2.40GHz
4GB Ram
ATI Radeon HD 5870

Wisst ihr wie ich das Problem lösen kann oder muss ich damit jetzt leben?  

Danke im Voraus und Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2014)

Evlt. bockt das recht alte Board mit der neuen Karte wg. PCIe ? Wie sieht es mit dem Strom aus? Netzteil reicht 100% aus? Vlt bekommt die Karte anangs nicht ganz den Strom, daher bockt es?


Und check mal, ob es auch ohne Festplatte so lange dauert. Wenn es dann schnell geht, du also fix ins BIOS kannst, dann hat es vlt eher was mit Windows zu tun.


----------



## Black-Stallion (5. März 2014)

Das mit dem Netzteil könnte sein. Bin mir nicht sicher aus welchem Jahr 
das stammt. Hab auch wenig Ahnung davon. Ich werde mal ein Bild 
dazupacken...<br><br>http://imageshack.com/a/img836/4096/ph8m.jpg<br><br>Auch wenn ich die Festplatte nicht angeschlossen habe braucht der PC so lange...<br>


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Das Netzteil sollte locker reichen. Die Karte sitzt auch 100% im Slot? Stromstecker auch richtig dran? Und was ist ohne Festplatte, kommst Du dann schneller bis zum BIOS?


----------



## Black-Stallion (6. März 2014)

Die Karte und die Stecker sitzen fest drin. Da wackelt auch nichts mehr. Hab die Karte schon ein paar mal vorhin ein und ausgebaut um das zu testen. Die Stecker passen andersherum nicht rein - also denke mal die sitzen auch richtig.

Die Festplatte schein auch unschuldig zu sein. Ein Ausbau änderte leider auch nichts...


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Hast Du mal geschaut, ob es für das Mainboard ein neues BIOS gibt?


----------



## Black-Stallion (6. März 2014)

Jap. Ist lau Asus-Webseite die aktuellste Version drauf...


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Das letzte, was mir noch einfallen würde, wäre eine Windows-Neuinstallation, aber das kann an sich nix bringen, da es ja schon vor Windows-Bootbeginn hakt...

 Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass es mit manchen damals schon etwas älteren Boards Probleme bei manchen neuen Karten gab, nämlich wenn das Board nur PCie1.0 hatte, die Karte aber PCIe2.0. Evlt hast Du da einfach Pech. Denn diese Probleme wurden an sich dann durch ein BIOS-Update behoben, aber vlt. ist das Board so alt, dass der Support schon damals eingestellt wurde, als die 5000er-Serie auf den Markt kam...  das Board ist von 2006, die AMD 5870 kam 2009 raus, das ist dann bei PC-Hardware schon ein echt weiter Abstand.


----------



## Black-Stallion (6. März 2014)

Hmm. Naja schade eigentlich, weil der PC so wie er jetzt ist eigentlich sehr gut für mich ist. Aber die Startzeit nervt mich schon etwas. Also sollte ich mir dann vielleicht lieber doch n Board zulegen...
Jedoch kann ich ja nochmal schauen. Ich meine mal was mit Betaversionen für das Bios des Boards gesehen zu haben. Vielleicht finde ich da ja noch was...

Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Also, bei dem PC würd ich kein Geld mehr investieren, außer du kommst wirklich sehr billig an ein neues Board ran. Ansonsten: ein Board + CPU für NEU 100€ wäre da schon stärker    und 4GB DDR2-RAM kannst Du idR für einen Preis loswerden, zu dem Du auch 4GB DDR3 neu bekommst


----------

